# Killed the cats tonight !!



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Took the wife out tonight and i couldn't have been more proud of her She hooked an 18lb channel and fought it for a good 10 min. The look on her face when that cat started peeling drag was priceless. I was a very proud husband tonight !! The other 2 weighed in at 14 and 16


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice!! Where did u go? Not specific just body of water. I went to buckeye lake
And didn't catch anything and normally slay them


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice big channels!


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Was fishing magadore lake on rt43. I'm my opinion one of the most underrated channel cat lakes around.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mogadore underrated?? are you kidding? its been known for years as one of the states best big fish producers within the catfishing world. Heck Im in Dayton and its been on my list to fish for at least a dozen years...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

No kidding I never new that !! I learned something today. You should make a trip out. I'll take you out and put you on some monsters !!


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is that shore or boat? I've been there a few times with some cut bait and had mostly bullheads, I hate those things. I do remember having something hit it once though, felt like my line got hooked onto a truck for a split second 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

All from shore


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Man I gotta go there more. I HATE those bats tho. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

